# Contributory Parents Visa



## Solidmac (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I moved to Sydney last year. Now I want to process my parents visa

My parents current situation is:
Mom - 59yrs + diabetic
Dad - 65yrs fit and fine

I have few questions on contributory parents visa.
- How much it will cost in total (including any bond), I heard its around $100,000 for both. Am I correct on this?
- What benefits will they get from centerlink or medicare
- If they get pension, how many years they have to wait for that (as per my parents age given above)
- Do they need any medical insurance
- My Dad is getting pension from govt. of india, so after PR will that continue

Since this visa is costly, alternatively can I get a longer tourist visa (say 3 yrs) and get them medical insurance for that period. And after 3 years they spend 3/4 months in India and repeat the same procedure for another 3 years. Does this look feasible? 

Why I am asking this is because I am unable to understand that how can they charge so much and in return don't give any benefits like pension or something...

Since I am the only child, I can't keep them back in India, So if anyone has clear understanding on this please share. And if some has already done this, please PM me and I will discuss this over phone.

I would really appreciate any help on this.

cheers


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Solidmac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved to Sydney last year. Now I want to process my parents visa
> 
> ...


There is no pension...they are charging upfront for potential medical costs to the govt. There is No tourist visa which will allow parents to stay for 3 years. You may get visa for 3 years but the condition is they cant stay more than 12 months continously in last 18 months.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes it costs around $100,000 for two parents. This is an expensive visa because it's assumed they will likely cost more to the taxpayer through medicare and other benefits vs. what they will contribute (since they are unlikely to work and pay income tax). So basically they contribute upfront through a "Contributory" visa.

They will not receive centrelink benefits for (I think) at least 10 years after they become PR. The would be eligible for Medicare once they are granted their PR visas and move to Australia

Medical insurance isn't mandatory, but it may be a good idea given their age and medical status.

Whether his India government pension would continue would depend on the rules of that pension program.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Solidmac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved to Sydney last year. Now I want to process my parents visa
> 
> ...


It is actually not really costly, since that your parents will have access to the public healthcare system in Australia. And considering that they did not live/work (or pay any form of taxes) in Australia, the amount is reasonable. Medical care is expensive, and in old age, the healthcare costs can be staggering. 

Tourist visas are not viable methods, as they cannot stay more than 12 months out of the last 18 months. Plus, private/international health insurance is expensive, and frankly don't cover as much as you think.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Your dad may qualify for an aged parent visa (804?), if you do it right, your parents may be able to wait onshore while you decide if the currently forecast waiting period (30 years) is worth it. 

Just something I'm also looking at as an option so hoping somebody who is actually doing so will like to comment on this. 

Application Fees are still substantial but a lot cheaper than contributory (~$5,000) but I haven't looked into how it's like insurance wise and everything else for parents on a bridging visa for a long period of time.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

azerty said:


> Your dad may qualify for an aged parent visa (804?), if you do it right, your parents may be able to wait onshore while you decide if the currently forecast waiting period (30 years) is worth it.
> 
> Just something I'm also looking at as an option so hoping somebody who is actually doing so will like to comment on this.
> 
> Application Fees are still substantial but a lot cheaper than contributory (~$5,000) but I haven't looked into how it's like insurance wise and everything else for parents on a bridging visa for a long period of time.


Well, if they are in Australia, aged parent applicants must be on a visa which allows them to apply for another visa while they are in Australia (“i.e.no “no further stay condition”).

The "no further stay condition" pops up often in visitor-related visas.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Well, if they are in Australia, aged parent applicants must be on a visa which allows them to apply for another visa while they are in Australia (“i.e.no “no further stay condition”).
> 
> The "no further stay condition" pops up often in visitor-related visas.


Which is why I said if played right. Like you said, no further stay may or may not be applied to the visa the parents arrive on.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

dave85 said:


> It is actually not really costly, since that your parents will have access to the public healthcare system in Australia. And considering that they did not live/work (or pay any form of taxes) in Australia, the amount is reasonable. Medical care is expensive, and in old age, the healthcare costs can be staggering.
> 
> Tourist visas are not viable methods, as they cannot stay more than 12 months out of the last 18 months. Plus, private/international health insurance is expensive, and frankly don't cover as much as you think.


$100k is not costly?? Yes...parents will have access to public healthcare but there is a reason why majority of the senior citizens have private health cover. Public healthcare access is not unlimited and obviously dont cover dental , physio and few other treatments. There is a long waiting period in public hospitals if doctors consider the problem as non-life threatening. To give you an example my friends removal of kidney was considered as non-life threatening and he was kept on pain killers for 2 months


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> $100k is not costly?? Yes...parents will have access to public healthcare but there is a reason why majority of the senior citizens have private health cover. Public healthcare access is not unlimited and obviously dont cover dental , physio and few other treatments. There is a long waiting period in public hospitals if doctors consider the problem as non-life threatening. To give you an example my friends removal of kidney was considered as non-life threatening and he was kept on pain killers for 2 months


Assuming the parents enter Australia at 65 years old and a 10 year life-span, it's $5000 a year. We are talking about public medical care in a developed nation. $5000 a year is reasonable. 

Going back to your friend, when the time really comes for a kidney removal, how much will it cost?

Also, it does depend on the State. Some states do have somewhat better public healthcare than others.


----------



## tanvir360 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello,
I'm a permanent resident of Australia and have been here in Perth for two years and three months. My only one sister currently residing in Sydney and very recent she got Australian Citizenship.
Our mother is a widow 67 of age living in my country (Bangladesh). We both need her to live with us in Australia for her rest of life.

Can anyone give me a consultation regarding this so which doors for visas will be open for her to come here with PR and live with us. As I'm not a rich person so I prefer 103 subclass rather than 143. But I don't know in my case if I go for 103 low long it will take to have the visa?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tanvir360 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a permanent resident of Australia and have been here in Perth for two years and three months. My only one sister currently residing in Sydney and very recent she got Australian Citizenship.
> Our mother is a widow 67 of age living in my country (Bangladesh). We both need her to live with us in Australia for her rest of life.
> 
> Can anyone give me a consultation regarding this so which doors for visas will be open for her to come here with PR and live with us. As I'm not a rich person so I prefer 103 subclass rather than 143. But I don't know in my case if I go for 103 low long it will take to have the visa?


103 subclass will take 15 to 30 years to process.


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

*Contributory Parents VISA*

Hi there,

Can someone please help me with my following queries. I sent email to [email protected] and also tried their customer care number 131 881 but to no avail. 

Actually, I want to apply for my Mother's Contributory Parents VISA, however, there are few things I am not sure of. In order for me to go ahead with the application, could you please help me with my following queries:

1) I am not sure which VISA (subclass 143 or 864) would be most suitable for my Mother. Her date of birth is 2nd February 1952 and she will be 65 (pension age) in February'17. In this case, which VISA from subclass 143 or 864 would be most suitable for her ? We want to apply for her Contributory VISA as soon as possible because she won't have anyone in India after this December'16 once my only other sibling, my brother, moves to Australia on a PR to live with me.

2) She is in Australia on her long term tourist VISA (Subclass 600) valid till January'19 and it has a condition (8503) of No Further stay. Can we request from somewhere to waive off this condition and apply for Contributory Parents (Subclass 143) or Contributory Aged (subclass 864) VISA.

3) She came to Australia in January'16, however, she is going back unwillingly in August'16 end (before completing her 12 months stay) so she could come back after 6 months in March' 17 which means she wouldn't have to stay alone for very long in India while her other son also moves here to Australia on PR in December'16. Is there any way she can extend her stay in Australia after her 12 months of stay from first 18 months ? Her VISA states that she can not stay in Australia for more than 12 months in last 18 months.

Any information on this would be very helpful for me to expedite the process.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

